# Where will you go?



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

So obviously were all have a plan to put in to action when FIT HITS THE SHAN, so sound off. Where When How Why. Me personaly i will be headed south to Ste.Genevieve MO about an hour driving normally but when SHTF i dont think any of us will be driving normally, anyway there are huge lime stone caves there used by a mining company for what else Limestone, but i imagine when the end comes they wont be operational, lol, i chose this local for several reason, 1 lime stone can with stand huge blast forces and it very deep under groung, 2 its far enough from major citys that it will still be standing and its small enought that there shouldnt be any riots or anarchy, 3 easy to get too, i can take all back roads and be there in about 35 minutes as i will be HAULING ASS. 4 its very near the mississipi, great for fishing and moving further down stream if needed by boat. so theres my plan, whats yours.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

If i have to move out, there will be nothing left. No bug out, dug in and i guess easy to find.  If i hit the mountains then i,ll have no family left. Not near enough room in these hills for foraging like is needed. You sound like ya have a good plan. If tshtf i hope you and yours safe passage to the location.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm with KYFarmer. I'm staying put unless a meteor is headed for my house. If we have to go we have a fifth wheel camper (it's my father in law's) but for anything forseeable we are staying right here.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Like KY and Jason, we are of the bug-in mentality. If we ever did need to go, and it would have to be pretty bad for us to pull out, we have another place about 50 miles away where people know us and we would be accepted. It's part of a small hunting and fishing area that we go to about 4-6 times a year. We have a 14x70 trailer there with a 12x40 addition on it. It has a wood stove and about 2 weeks worth of food. Not much, but it's something. There is an Amish and mennonite community in the area that knows how to live without all the modern amenities. We patronize their stores when we're up there and I will make a special trip to one mennonite store in particular because he has the best prices on the Stihl equipment which I use.
If the situation allowed, we could contribute to the community by bringing the goats and chickens as well as my store of seeds. Let's hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> .... Let's hope it doesn't come to that.


Amen. :2thumb:

We would start by moving to my brothers house- he's on 6 acres, about 10 mi. from the closest town.
If it gets bad enough to leave there, we are prepared to BO to the N. Ga. Mtns.- I have several different areas in mind. All of them offer what we would need to get by (water source, caves or shelter material, etc.). As Unclejoe said, I hope and pray it doesn't come to that.

Tim


----------



## zorro (May 6, 2009)

I'm not a FEMA expert or whatever, but personal and professional experience tough me that you need at least two levels to any backup plan. 

My first level is staying home. We live in a rural area, surrounded by farmers, 2 miles from a small village. My boyfriend works just the other side of the street and my office is at home. So we already are used to staying a lot at home. We have a huge garden, as well as some rabbits and the equipment to grow some food in the basement. We are familiar with wild edible plants around and all "flowers" in my garden are edible or otherwise useful. We always keep a good supply of wood. There are plenty of forests we could forage into within 1/2 to 3 days walking distance. The closest small city is 1/2 day walking distance. Our closest relatives live there. We could easily accommodate them for a couple of weeks. 

My second level is going nomadic. I have three Rubbermaid types plastic boxes and two really good backpacks (mine is custom fitted as I'm of small stature). As we live in an area with heavy snowfalls, we also have snowshoes and a sleigh (which we could pack the stock onto). Two of the boxes contains the stock that we would pack in the backpacks - minimal stuff needed to stay alive while away from home. The third box is what we would bring if it is possible. It mostly contains some more tools. With that setup, and our knowledge of survival skills, we could live outdoors for months if needed as long as there is still edible plants/animals out there. Unfortunately, this plan means leaving behind all family, because I'm afraid none of our close relatives health would allow them to go nomadic.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe this is a question asked earlier here on PS.

If / When the Shit Hits The Fan (*SHTF* or :shtf: ) I have a four-part plan which I practice fairly regularly.


Bug-in
Bug-out - North
Bug-out - West
Bug-out - South

I did have a fifth plan, but, that ended up being canceled out due to circumstances beyond my control and that was Bug-out East.

#1 - I have enough food / water / supplies at home to live comfortably for a fairly long time. I have 5 propane BBQs now (5 tanks dedicated to the BBQs at 20# each) and two propane stoves and several propane lanterns and propane catalytic heaters to heat home and cook food. Then, I have battery systems and solar systems to keep lights / laptops / cell-phones / CB-Radio / AM-FM-Radio / etc going for a very long time.

#2 - I have a friend with 10 acres about 45 min north of my citified house where I have stashed supplies and have an open welcome to head there anytime.

#3 - I have the mountains where I hike, camp, fish, hunt about 45 min west of my house. I have winter and summer camped there for up to 2 weeks at a time.

#4 - South about 2hrs from my house I have another friend where I am welcome at all times where his house borders "crown land" and I can hide in his backyard or go straight across the highway from his house into the crown-land and live comfortably.

My off-road enhanced camper is setup with dual 6-volt batteries on a solar-charging system which allows me to run my entertainment systems, lights, furnace, etc all the time without any worries about running out of power. Conserving propane I could easily live for 6 months as long as I can use my water-filter / pump system to purify water in to my huge water holding tanks and can hunt / fish / trap / forage for my food.

I am currently looking for a second camper to setup as a "long-term" living solution - again - setup with huge amounts of propane reserves, solar power, super-sized water holding tanks, automated water filtration / pumping systems into the tanks, etc.

Personally - it would have to be something absolutely insane to force me to move from plan #1 into one of the three sub-plans...


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

After reading NaeKids post, I felt I should clarify mine a little.
1-We would "bug-in" at home during a natural disaster resulting from a storm or such.
2-We would bug-out to my brothers in the event of civil unrest or something of that nature as I feel my home is not viable to repel zombies or the like.
3-Bug-out to the mountains would be in the event that my brothers area becomes untenable for some reason. 

Tim


----------



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

ok i should clarify too, i also plan on bugging in in the event of small natural disaster, roit or such but plan on bugging out if the zombies attack or north korea desides to get cute. lol


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

If i could go mobile when it was needed and it was just me. I could handle that no problem. Four others that could not do that. Health and just to soft to make that a go. For those that have two or more plans. A1 on that, smart thinking and that is being prepared as is really needed. Don't like the all eggs in the one basket thang. I do have a few stashes of things here and there ( not on location) i hope it's never needed.


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

My plan is to bug in as much as possible. Currently, I don't own a remote BOL. If I did, it would be incredibly basic just enough to sustain me until I could return to my full time residence. If I can't return, then I want a BOL I could quickly convert. But my humble opinion is that if it get's bad enough to where I have to bug out, I'll be a refugee. I'd rather take my chances staying in.

I do have key alliances with friends and relatives about 150 miles away in civil unrest situation for example.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Like everyone else, bugging-in will occur unless conditions dictate that the homestead is no longer the safest place.

I would then take the family and head for the bunker which is less than 2 miles away. It would be pretty hard for me to leave there but if we had to leave, everything that would be needed to go nomadic is already there (packs, tents, ATV's...).


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I think everyone is pretty much in agreement that the smart thing to do in most minor situations is to stay put. I, unfortunately, don't live out in the country right now, so in the case of storms and such, I would be best served staying right where I am.

Now, if it were something serious, like a zombie or communist attack? Currently, where I am living now, my plan is to scramble across the Bay Bridge (which I live near) and get to my father's place on the Eastern Shore. He has about ten acres, animals, and more guns and ammo than an Army division.  He has a lot of fuel, food, and stuff stored up, so we would be okay there for quite some time.

My back-up plan, if for some reason we couldn't get across the bridge, is to head west; my wife's family has a lake house at the far western end of the state, near WV. It's in a community, but it's almost entirely resort homes, not primary residences, so it's pretty sparsely populated. I keep a small stockpile of basic stuff out there, just in case.

My plan in the next year is to buy a decent amount of land (at least five acres) and set up shop. I would really much prefer "digging in" and staying put, so I plan to build a highly defensible position. my wife found one lot for sale that is eight acres and backs up to a state forest. That would be great, but it's a little too close to DC for my taste. I've known since I was a kid that this area is a HUUUUUGE target, with all of the military bases and government offices located nearby. I would really like to get out further west.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, plan A would be to stay right here at home, but that would be in the event of a natural disaster. We're in the city, so if all hell breaks loose and people go nuts up here, we have a secured location about 40 minutes south where we'll rendevous with my dad and the members of the NEODF. 

Ooh...problem with that....I don't remember where exactly the location is. I need to ask my dad and write that down. No one can get in unless they posess a special token of identification, which I keep in a safe spot here. Wow, SHTF and I don't even know where I'm going LOL!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's a new acronym on me...what's NEODF?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Jason said:


> That's a new acronym on me...what's NEODF?


I imagine that it is the "name" of her prep-group / club. I am a member of the RMBW which is one group that practices backcountry skills through-out the whole year. Hunting, fishing, off-roading, camping, etc several times a year as a large-group or small-group.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank-ee!


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Jason said:


> That's a new acronym on me...what's NEODF?


North East Ohio Defense Force

N.E.O.D.F. Web

There are links on their page to other groups in the state of Ohio in case you're not in our group's immediate area.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

OldFashionedMama said:


> North East Ohio Defense Force
> 
> N.E.O.D.F. Web
> 
> There are links on their page to other groups in the state of Ohio in case you're not in our group's immediate area.


I'm impressed, are you involved with the training also. They look like they are very well organized.
Here in Calif. we would be arrested if we gathered like that, branded as subversives!!, unless you wore pink commos and a tu-tu, then it would be ok.:ignore:
Don't get me wrong there are still plenty of people who are conservatives here.:2thumb:


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> I'm impressed, are you involved with the training also. They look like they are very well organized.
> Here in Calif. we would be arrested if we gathered like that, branded as subversives!!, unless you wore pink commos and a tu-tu, then it would be ok.:ignore:
> Don't get me wrong there are still plenty of people who are conservatives here.:2thumb:


I am not directly involved with training, although I would LOVE to be and hope my husband and I can start participating more once our children are older. My dad is first-in-command for the 3rd battalion, my stepmom is secretary and takes care of all the paperwork and financial stuff, and yes the entire organization is very well organized. Membership has tripled in the past year (or, ever since we got a new president lol.....)

You would not be arrested. The United States Constitution protects the right to keep and maintain a state militia. As far as I know California is still a part of the union. You might want to see if there are any groups out there, most states have something. However, it isn't like the NEODF goes out in full gear and parades down the main street for training LOL!!!! Right now they basically operate as a supplement to local law enforcement and emergency response. My dad's group has been involved in such exciting adventures as rescuing people trapped in a house that was washed away in floodwaters and crammed under a bridge, and in the search and capture of a fugitive wanted for the murder of 5 people who was hiding in the woods of central Ohio. I try to avoid using the "M" word when talking about the group, even though that is what they really are. People hear it and think weirdos and conspiracy theories and the Unabomber LOL!


----------



## csbutler2109 (Jan 6, 2010)

Im new here but i would bi for hopefully a long time and try to get as many family members here. there is safety in numbers and we could take shifts protecting whats ours. if we have to bo, i have been looking at caves, one in missouri and one in kentucky which would be a nice distance away. we would travel along railways on foot with wagon to carry supplies and lots of protection. So far thats the plan but its evolving. And if theres anyone out there from Indiana that has a group like NEODF, I would be very interested.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

csbutler2109 said:


> Im new here but i would bi for hopefully a long time and try to get as many family members here. there is safety in numbers and we could take shifts protecting whats ours. if we have to bo, i have been looking at caves, one in missouri and one in kentucky which would be a nice distance away. we would travel along railways on foot with wagon to carry supplies and lots of protection. So far thats the plan but its evolving. And if theres anyone out there from Indiana that has a group like NEODF, I would be very interested.


When looking to BugOut - it is always best to have a designated place within 1/2-tank of fuel as the place to go. That is part of the reason behind having several places to go. I am sure that I could walk to those places, but, I would really hate to walk there. My bicycle would be a way better choice for me as I have completed several tours (weeks at a time) and can carry so much more on bike than I could ever consider hauling while on foot.

The other thing is to practice travelling to the BugOut location regularly in all kinds of weather with all forms of transportation that you currently have available to yourself.

Now, if your BugOutLocation (BOL) is in a public area expect that hundreds if not thousands of others will think of the same thing and also head out to that location that you pre-scouted out. From my previous post my #3 location (Bug-Out - West) is on public-lands. I have nothing stored or stashed there that I can use so I would have to bring everything with me to survive. I also expect that if I had to head that direction there will be thousands of people also heading there as well (I live in a city of over a million people) - that is why it is good to have multiple safe-locations where you are automatically welcome and welcome to store supplies at.

Not everyone has those kinds of options available to them - yet. With the right connections, you can build those safe-zones easily. Some of the easiest ways to build those connections is to join outdoor groups. Look for local groups that practice GeoTracking / GeoCaching, other local groups that cycle together, other groups that hike together, other local groups that offroad together (quad, 4x4, dirt-bike) or equestrian groups.

My main group that I am with (RMBW) is primarily an offroad club (4x4, Jeep, quad) but we also get together to hunt, fish, camp, hike, etc. Several members have acreages that we gather at throughout the year and plan our next outting.


----------



## CVFD_Madman (Dec 31, 2009)

That is good stuff, y'all. Naekid, you humble me with your preparedness, eh? My wife and (step) daughter are totally NOT outdoors people. Day hikes in nice weather, TOPS. If the three of us couldn't make it where we're at, we'd be so screwed. I have tried several times to gain my wife's input to preparedness, but she just isn't into it. I have couple of 'survival' packs I keep around the house (in case something wipes out part of our house). They could sustain a few basic needs for about a week for the three of us; two caches of food, one is simply overstock in our normal pantry (I rotate with normal use), the other I'm building in our crawal space. Still, I have a long way to go in both physically preparing as well as getting this family mentally prepared. Again, thanks to all of your for your input, I'm taking notes!!!


----------



## Shopsurvivalkits (Jan 8, 2010)

bug-in is the first plan
bug-out next 30 mile west to woods


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

CVFD_Madman said:


> I'm taking notes!!!


Me too! And i've been at this for a few years.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> Me too! And i've been at this for a few years.


Same here. But that is the main purpose of the board, to share info so we all can learn. :2thumb:

Tim


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Me too! And i've been at this for a few years.


You and me both, so much, don't know where to begin.:dunno:


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

stay home if possible because thats where most of my resources are located and my home is not in a hazard location ...danger of flooding, wild fires and it's not near industrial areas or train tracks where chemical spill could force evacuation. it's also reasonably easy to defend 


This brings up another topic home selection in the event of a nationwide or international event rural areas adjacent to cities are not going to be safe. people will certainly prey on other people that and when people run out of resources food, potable water many will flee to the country some perhaps many will have fuel to drive some distance 100+ miles. People desperate and in reasonable shape can walk 30- 50 miles. you may find yourself in a nice country setting.. swamped by hungry desperate people out of other options and resources making you it. i'm not saying you wouldn't face this in urban areas but urban areas offer choice when a desperate person is confronted at gun point they can go to the next house, block or street they will move on to the next target....maybe?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

CVFD_Madman said:


> That is good stuff, y'all. Naekid, you humble me with your preparedness, eh? My wife and (step) daughter are totally NOT outdoors people. Day hikes in nice weather, TOPS. If the three of us couldn't make it where we're at, we'd be so screwed. I have tried several times to gain my wife's input to preparedness, but she just isn't into it. I have couple of 'survival' packs I keep around the house (in case something wipes out part of our house). They could sustain a few basic needs for about a week for the three of us; two caches of food, one is simply overstock in our normal pantry (I rotate with normal use), the other I'm building in our crawal space. Still, I have a long way to go in both physically preparing as well as getting this family mentally prepared. Again, thanks to all of your for your input, I'm taking notes!!!


I might look to you guys to have my shit-together, I know that I have come a very long way, but, I still have a long way to go as well. I look upto BunkerBob and UncleJoe and Sailaway and ... all you guys too because I see what you all have done and it gives me the boost I need to move into the next part of my prepping.

In a few weeks my cash-situation is going to change significantly, my house in the city will be sold and I am moving to a small town on the outskits of Calgary. I am planning to install grid-tied power generating systems first (my little lady works for the local power utility and they have a plan to install solar-systems and wind-generators at all their employees homes if it is possible) and after the grid-tie system is up and running, then I will slowly convert the house to off-grid leaving the grid-tie system running as a cash-cow 

The home that I am bidding on has a full welding shop in the backyard and a very large garden area and the best part - enough room for storage of 4 years of food / preps!!! :woohoo:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I might look to you guys to have my shit-together, I know that I have come a very long way, but, I still have a long way to go as well. I look upto BunkerBob and UncleJoe and Sailaway and ... all you guys too because I see what you all have done and it gives me the boost I need to move into the next part of my prepping.
> 
> In a few weeks my cash-situation is going to change significantly, my house in the city will be sold and I am moving to a small town on the outskits of Calgary. I am planning to install grid-tied power generating systems first (my little lady works for the local power utility and they have a plan to install solar-systems and wind-generators at all their employees homes if it is possible) and after the grid-tie system is up and running, then I will slowly convert the house to off-grid leaving the grid-tie system running as a cash-cow
> 
> The home that I am bidding on has a full welding shop in the backyard and a very large garden area and the best part - enough room for storage of 4 years of food / preps!!! :woohoo:


Good for you, keep at it. Hope everything works out.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

Depends on the Fit that Hits the Shan...

Really big hurricane - Atlanta to a pet-friendly hotel near our previous apartment...
Small hurricane - Staying put...
Civilization collapse - To the folks house...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

GO GET'EM VANCE!!! :woohoo: :congrat:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Go get 'em, Vance! Sounds like a heck of a place. Good luck to you!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Wildmist and I are really crossing our fingers that everything will flow according to plan. A few hurdles to jump and y'all might just be seeing a whole whack-load of pictures as we untie ourselves from the grid.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Since I'm already in northern Idaho, I guess I can just stay home. Isn't that where everybody bugs out to in all these books and tv shows?

I should be set for pretty much any natural disaster, save a meteor falling on my house. 

Radiation, I can dig in and hold out without any problems. Then it's just a matter of clearing any fallout and rebuilding afterward. 

Civil unrest or zombie holocaust is no problem. I would just need to isolate the one access road leading to my property. It is impossible to get in otherwise, except by helicopter. And if they've got that kind of equipment, I'm probably screwed no matter what I do.

If I absolutely have to leave, I'm probably screwed too. The only other family I have, that aren't local, live in highly populated areas. Outer Denver, Colorado and Coeur d'Alene, Idaho. Way too populated for my tastes. 

So, whatever the situation I'm staying home.


----------



## kenny (Nov 11, 2009)

I am planning for a remote location as well as a primary. I live within 20 miles of a nuclear power plant and want to some day have my preps ready to move to location #2 if need be. Also with NYC as close as it is any major event would make me think it was safer to head north.
My plan is to buy property next year and begin getting that phase of my preperation in order.
Right now I am positioning all of my stores in an enclosed trailor so if I need to move my family its just a matter of hooking up and moving.
My goals are to be ready to roll in under 20 min if need be.


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

kbamvakais said:


> So obviously were all have a plan to put in to action when FIT HITS THE SHAN, so sound off. Where When How Why. Me personaly i will be headed south to Ste.Genevieve MO about an hour driving normally but when SHTF i dont think any of us will be driving normally, anyway there are huge lime stone caves there used by a mining company for what else Limestone, but i imagine when the end comes they wont be operational, lol, i chose this local for several reason, 1 lime stone can with stand huge blast forces and it very deep under groung, 2 its far enough from major citys that it will still be standing and its small enought that there shouldnt be any riots or anarchy, 3 easy to get too, i can take all back roads and be there in about 35 minutes as i will be HAULING ASS. 4 its very near the mississipi, great for fishing and moving further down stream if needed by boat. so theres my plan, whats yours.


only problem with going to a known "safe" location, is that hundreds of people know about the same location. And don't think you can haul butt, and get there quickly. Again, others have though of the same thing. Also, when any kind of panic starts, people get their guns out, and the first wacko that wants your car more than his is going to fight you for it. So while driving to the "safe' spot, you're dodging bullets. All in all, not a good plan.

The sad part of all these ideas expressed is, unless you already live in the boonies, with some kind of bunker, or enough help and firepower to defend your homestead, you're screwed, more or less. I put myself in that category. I can't really leave, unless I leave before the real trouble starts, and go live with relatives in the boonies. But with grankids and family members to worry about, that plan is pretty well shot in the butt.

So, we stay put, and do the best we can, and hope our neighbors will help us defend the area. it's not the best plan, but it's al I got.

You guys that allready live in the boonies--your're way ahead of the curve, and probably have the best chance of survival.


----------



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

actually for me in my area its the best plan i live in a major city, and its not a place many people know of, and i have roots in the small town its in, also i dont think ill have a problem getting there as my planed route avoids any thing bigger than a two lanes and with the fire power i have they better have a cannon, maybe you should read the posts about what my BOV is too.


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

*best laid plans*

I try to be a realist when thinking of what can happen in circumstances. Murphys' law is alive and well, and life proves anything can go wrong.

All we can do is plan as well as we can, and hope for the best. Certainly chance favors the prepared. Every plan that I have read about bugging out assumes that people will be able to make it there someway. we can only hope. I believe the most important thing to getting where one plans to go , is leaving early enough. if one can leave early enough to a well stocked bug out location, the trip there will be a walk in the park. As with many things, timing is everything.

keep an eye on things and err on the side of leaving early. good luck all.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Yesterday I went out to help a woman who has a grid-tied power system that has been idle for a couple of years.

As the story goes, her ex prior to Y2K had moved them out to a small community just east of me kinda up in the mountains, built a beautiful large log home, had a grid-tied solar and wind hybrid system professionally installed, with 3 Air 403 wind turbines, 40 BP solar panels, 40 L16 battery bank and a propane back up genset. To compliment this was 2 Trace SW5548 inverters, a C40 charge controller. Nice setup. 

They also had a good stock of emergency food, sandbags, ammo, and firearms. Nice green house and a large acreage lot, and deep water well. They even sold the emergency food kits at one time.
Pretty impressive, and as time went on he went his way and she ended up with the home. Not understanding the power system, she kept it off and let the batteries get low on water. 

I met the fella that works for her as a handyman and knowing that I live off the grid he asked if I would come out and take a look at it and see if I could reactivate the system and help her reduce her $600 a month electric bill. I told him it would be fine and that it bothered me that such a beautiful setup was just sitting there idle.
So long story short, I did some checking on the system and found that it was wired incorrectly in the beginning and would not work. I rewired a couple of circuits and walla, it started right up. She now will have the handyman clean up the battery room, attach a battery to the genset and vent it to the outside. 

I will go back and do some test runs and get it up and running to sell power back to the grid, and give her a system that will run in a power outage situation..

She asked me how much does she own me for the work that I had done, and said it was a pleasure to get it working and not charge for helping her out. She knew that I had some firearms, I guess from the handyman, and asked if I would like some ammo she had found in a hidden wall in the home, "sure" I said that would be fine, she brought out about 2000 rounds of various caliber ammo and gave quite a bit of it to me. I told her if she liked I would just barter the rest for future work. Not a bad deal.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats to Vance on his move. :beercheer:

Kudos to you, Bob, for being willing to help. Not all good deeds are punished.  If you weren't so far away, I'd move there and be your neighbor. 

Tim


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Way to go Bob!!! :beercheer:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Bartering is alive and well, even in this modern world.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I would first plan on bugging in, then depending on the season or circumstances either the sailboat or the trailer. They are both set up for ac/dc but most of my supplies other than water would have to go with me. mostly food, guns and other valuable neccessaries. I am actively looking for a small piece of land or a cabin for a long term BOL, probably Oh. or Pa. possibly WV.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

*Stayin' Home*

It would take a lot to get us away from home. This is the rally point for our seven kids and their spouses. We live way out in the boonies. We have food, ammo, and tools for almost anything that would come our way. When we moved out here our goal was to be able to live totally without electricity or dependence upon "outside" help. We could do it if we had to. Our kids have lived here and the lifestyle wouldn't stress anyone out too much.

Our neighbors have plans and we will work together if/when the time comes.

If we had to leave we have just begun work on a former Uhaul, 13 foot moving van. We have a trailer for supplies. Our roads are rough and only a Uhaul or school bus could stand up to the punishment long term. Motor homes and campers just don't hold together.

Regarding those who might be stuck in the city? It is survivable with careful planning and preparation. The keys are being prepared with shelter/food/water/self-defense and keeping a very low profile.


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

I've been reading most of these "where would you go" plans, and there is some good ideas here. One thing that I would throw out there for consideration.. if civil unrest has gotten prety bad, don't count on being able to go anywhere. I think to go to any BOL, leaving early wil be the most important consideration. But you can bet your last dollar that many thousands will be thinking the same thing.

Also, in any kind of civil unrest, you can forget ANY civil rights. Our fearless leaders have taken that problem into consideration by issuing executive orders that they can start at the first sign of trouble. They can come in your house, take anything they want, arrest anyone with no warrent, and seize anything they need. The only thing you have to figure, is how bad you want to resist. 

So before you think about buging out, think about how bad you want to get to your location. if you leave early enough, you'll probably be ok. but if you wait too long, forget about it.

Like many here, I'm pretty wel forced by circumstances to stay put. but if I absolutely had to leave, I would go to relatives about 5 hours away. Not an ideal situatiion, but that's my only choice. But, as I'm sure others have this same problem, with extended families , there is almost no way for everyone to get together and leave, at the same time. logistically, almost impossible.

It seems to me, that staying put might be the best scenerio in a list of poor choices, for most people with extended families.


----------



## GettinRdy (Feb 2, 2010)

I live in a subdivision outside a medium large city. Been debating this question for atleast a year. Seems there are those who want to head out to a safe place in the "country" and some who rather die defending their home from the hords of Zombies.... Honestly, I hope I never have to make the choice, but I guess Id rather make my stand right here. I think a good strategy is to find others in the neiborhood who are wanting to prepare and work together...safety in numbers???


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

GettinRdy said:


> I live in a subdivision outside a medium large city. Been debating this question for atleast a year. Seems there are those who want to head out to a safe place in the "country" and some who rather die defending their home from the hords of Zombies.... Honestly, I hope I never have to make the choice, but I guess Id rather make my stand right here. I think a good strategy is to find others in the neiborhood who are wanting to prepare and work together...safety in numbers???


 I think there are just as many of those that want to bug out, as there are ones who have to stay put. Many have no choice. Lots of factors to stay. extended families with infants--elders too old to travel---no where else to go. The list is long. I guess we all do what we think we have to. I feel I have a better chance with my neighbors who I've known for 30 + years. All have weapons, and know how to use them. I believe we would have each other 's back. That's my only real chance at survival.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Am close to closing on 50+ acres in smokie mountians that has a stream 2 year round springs, dozens of nut bearing trees about 2 acres covered in blackberry bramble's. It has a cave in a bluff that is about 80' deep and about 400 s.f. in the "main cavern" it will close off good and make a good storage/shelter area in a worse case situation.


----------



## fattexan (Feb 3, 2010)

Trusting your neighbors and such sounds great , but will eventually cost you,. keep in mind ,when things break loose most of your neighbors "armed or not" will lose it.
STAY prepared , stay in touch with people you KNOW are on the same page. better yet bug out now and beat the rush,......just my opinion.


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

fattexan said:


> Trusting your neighbors and such sounds great , but will eventually cost you,. keep in mind ,when things break loose most of your neighbors "armed or not" will lose it.
> STAY prepared , stay in touch with people you KNOW are on the same page. better yet bug out now and beat the rush,......just my opinion.


 I'd rather take my chance with my neighbor that I know, than to wonder the roads trying to get to somewhere else. Now if a person has bugged out in plenty of time, and has no checkpoints or anything to worry about, that might be the better solution. But if there is a hint of trouble, many people will get the idea of heading to the hills, whereeveer that might be. I don't want to be on the road at that time.

It all depends on each situation, each being different. There could be a buildup to trouble, where you had time to get where you wanted top go. I can't believe that an aware person cooldn't see some trouble coming in advance, but you never know.

I think do whatever makes you feel safe, and good luck doing it.


----------



## zorro (May 6, 2009)

It's true that we each have different factors to take in account. And these may not only be dictated by ourselves. For example, in a _very _bad scenario I'm ready to let behind anybody who can't walk long enough (or do whatever it takes to survive to a given situation). This includes my parents, my parents in law and many other people that I would normally take care of in not-too-worst scenarios. But I'm quite sure my husband would not be willing to leave his mother behind, even if he knows this means losing his own life too. This means either I decide to stay put with them knowing I will die, or leaving them and survive - but who wants to survive alone? 

There are many who say their loved ones don't even want to listen about preparedness! Have you tough that they might not want to leave someone behind? Will you force them to go with you under the menace of your gun? If so, will they go back as soon as you're asleep?

Also, when you will feel it's time to go (because you see the signs), does that mean the loved ones will also see _and _understand/believe the signs? I always "predict" things upcoming to all the people I know. Understand me correctly, I don't talk to spirits or anything like that. I'm just aware of what's going on around me and the ones I care for. But I keep telling people to watch/prepare for this or that upcoming and they never believe me until "my prediction" happens. Then, they come and say "how could you know it would happen?" To which I answer "how could you _not _know it would happen?" if it's a day I feel sick about this all :ignore: Or I answer nothing if I feel they have already been hit hard enough by the situation.

I don't say we shall all stay put or else, I just say we can't judge other people decisions. The more I think about preparedness, the less obvious some decisions are.


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

zorro said:


> It's true that we each have different factors to take in account. And these may not only be dictated by ourselves. For example, in a _very _bad scenario I'm ready to let behind anybody who can't walk long enough (or do whatever it takes to survive to a given situation). This includes my parents, my parents in law and many other people that I would normally take care of in not-too-worst scenarios. But I'm quite sure my husband would not be willing to leave his mother behind, even if he knows this means losing his own life too. This means either I decide to stay put with them knowing I will die, or leaving them and survive - but who wants to survive alone?
> 
> There are many who say their loved ones don't even want to listen about preparedness! Have you tough that they might not want to leave someone behind? Will you force them to go with you under the menace of your gun? If so, will they go back as soon as you're asleep?
> 
> ...


 You have brought up some very important ideas. Simply put, there are no easy answers to anything. I believe that many decisions will be made at the time of action. In other words, we may think we will do one thing or another, but we may surprise ourselves by our own actions.

I can't picture leaving my wife behind. She does support me up to a point, but gets tried of hearing all the doom and gloom. The problem is, there is nothing positive out there to talk about. So I keep things on the down low. I have told her don't bitch about what I do, as I'm doing what I think I need to do to get through a potentially long period of hard times. i tend to think of myself as a realist. I don't have a doom and gloom attitude, but a realization, that if I don't do a certain ammount of preparation, we won't stand a chance for anything. My grown children think I'm crazy, so I keep mum about my beliefs.

In the end, no one really cares about what I think but me. And I'm happy with that. My line of thinking, is that if I'm totally wrong about everything, what have I lost??? Nothing but some time. The stuff I've bought can still be used over time, bought at a time of lower inflation, which at today's higher prices, seems like a smart move.

Precious metals will surely hold their value over time, and protect my assets as I had planned. I never bought them as an investment, but an asset protector, one that I think will grow in buying power, an added bonus.

So again, if I'm wrong about my thinking, I'm not reallly out anything. But if I'm right about my thinking, I'll sleep a little better at night knowing I at least might have a chance to make it through to the other side of this maddness to come.

One last point to remember. We are all so concentrated on the economic problems to come, don't forget about the possible problems in the natural world. The increased sunspot activity, the possible polar shifts. Each one of these activities can have a potential earth changing after effect. I think we need to keep our eyes open to natural world, and our earthly world. Either one can do us in.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

This is something I've put a great deal of thought into, actually. From an EARLY age (zombies have ALWAYS been a favorite of mine  ), I've worked out plans to get from my HOME to any given BOL.

My CURRENT plans involve most of my family and a handfull of friends, since there's just no way to survive without them. I mean yes, I can, and can WELL, but I dont intend to leave them high and dry if and when the :shtf:!

So, basic bad stuff (i.e. storms etc), we stay put (we've already weathered SEVERAL rough storms and one or two tornados THIS YEAR at our house), hunker down, and ride it out.

Civil unrest, things get tricky... See, I live in what most of my coworkers call "Meth Central," it's not a nice place, ja? I'm not IN the city, I'm around a half hour NORTH of it, but there's still enough people to cause problems. And that WOULD cause problems. Cons, ex cons, dealers, heads, you name it, we got it! So, in THAT event, we bug out. Would probably go to my parents, they're a quarter hour away, live on good land, have a garden, and deer are in abundance in their woods. Not to mention, my brother beercheer will be there as well, so that's just one more gunman if the :shtf: REAL bad. After we assess, regroup, and plan, we either stay put (if it's not SO so bad), or bug out again, heading to the mountains (if it's going to be 1800s living all-round). Between me, my da, and my brother beercheer, we can get a nice cabin set up in less than three days, and the outhouse dug in another half a day. Our spot's near a river, so we'd also be able to set up a waterwheel (and my da's got the knowhow AND parts to get that baby generating a decent output of electricity... so we'd have power if we NEEDED it), which'd take us about 2-3 weeks. Please remember, that's ONLY IF IT ALL GOES OUT THE WINDOW, and life as we know it changes DRAMATICALLY.

Now, for the so-called "2012" scenairo, we've got something else ENTIRELY planned. We're going to hole up night before/night of in my vocalist's basement (he's got a nice stash of weapons, powder actuated and otherwise) till it blows over. Then, see above plan, depending on what acutally DOES (or does NOT) happen. Main reason for that is, it's remote-ish, nice bottleneck/chokepoints around it, so defending it would be EASY. Between him, my brother beercheer, my da, and me, we've got NO problem defending it for QUITE a long time, and the resources to hold out!

Great part is, my parents house is LESS than a mile away from a bus repair garage, and I'm a QUITE skilled driver, assuming we need a LARGE form of transport... ALL locations (except our mountain hideaway) are near hardware store/pharmacy/gun shop, so we can buy/barter/trade for needed items.

If we DO (God forbid) have to bug out, OUR house is set up in such a way our stockpile of food will be VERY VERY hard for outsiders to find, so after much blows over, we can work our way back, and either settle back IN, or transport the food OUT.

I know it's all disjointed and stuff when I typed it out, but it makes sense the way we've got it laid out on paper between the 4 of us (me, my da, my brother [:beercheer:], and my vocalist.). What's more, our wives (well, vocalist's girlfriend! lawl) are down with it, my wife's even wanting me to teach her to shoot! 

So there's our basic idea, we've got some fallbacks, but that's the jist!


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out HOW I am going to do what I want to do, but I am looking for a piece of property about 1-2 hours away from me. I currently live outside of the city (Charlotte NC) so as long as me and the family are close to the current domicile we should be ok for the very short term and be able to avoid the worst of the issues that are bound to occur.
I am looking for a place that I don't have to cross Charlotte to get to, so from where I live, south east, south west are better than going north west which means I'd have to cross 2 major interstate highways to get to the mountains which is where I'd like to go but have concerns about actually getting there.
Anyway, I have started to get my "hunker down at home" gear together until I have more firmed up BOL plans.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

1st plan! Bug in. I live in a 3rd floor apartment currently. I also live in a small town in western PA so if the SHTF it won't be too drastic worrying about looters and gangs...for a little while. The only thing I would worry about is not being able to get out of my apartment if both my escape routes were blocked. I'm going to look into investing a drop down ladder.

Plan 2: bug out to my parents house 19 miles away. It would take me 20 minutes by car to get there. According to google maps, it would take me six hours to get to their house by walking. I'm going to look into a more direct route to their home if I would have to walk...plus I definitely wouldn't be going at a snails pace like google suggests!

My parents live in the boonies up on the mountains by blue knob state park (game!). My brother and I explained to my mother today about the coronal mass ejection (SOLAR FLARE) that has many of us worried. Like I've said before, my parents thought I was crazy but now I think they are starting to believe my doom and gloom ideology/talk. My mother suggested to me today that I keep some of my supplies down in the basement. Its a relief to be able to explain to my own mother that being prepared is better then not! My father still needs convincing. He is the type that won't believe me until disaster actually happens. Meh.


----------

